# XMAS EVE DINNER in Lincoln, NH



## WinniWoman (Dec 14, 2013)

Staying at Pollard Brook XMAS week. Does anyone know a decent restaurant that we could go to for XMAS eve nearby? 3-4 of us. Heck- we are happy with good  Chinese food if need be. Will be staying in and cooking for XMAS, but want to get out the evening before. And- will we need reservations?


----------



## hdmass (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi Mary Ann,

We have eaten at Gordis a couple of times with the kids http://www.gordisfishandsteak.com/  It is not fine dining (they have jelly beans at the salad bar), but not bad.  There is a restaurant called (I think) the Common Man that looked good but didn't have anything for our kids.  We have also gone over to the Woodstock Inn and Brewery  http://www.woodstockinnnh.com/ which is not a far drive.  Very cozy and popular.  I think  reservations would be needed on the 24th. My husband and daughter are heading up after the 1st and will probably hit both.  Lincoln has a lot of choices on the main road, we have picky kids so mostly eat in.  Hilary


----------



## bjones9942 (Dec 14, 2013)

Just in case you don't mind a little drive, the Northland Restaurant & Dairy Bar in Berlin (http://www.yelp.com/biz/northland-restaurant-and-dairy-bar-berlin) has pretty good fare.

My sister and I had pizza in Lincoln that was very good - but I couldn't find the place via google maps.  I'm sure you had to go up some stairs when you went in.  Maybe the GH Pizza joint?  It was on Main street, same side as GH Pizza.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 15, 2013)

Common Man is closed. haven;t called the others yet. Where do all the skiers on vacation eat on XMAS eve? Does everyone cook? I have never been away on XMAS..so I have no idea.


----------



## tonyg (Dec 15, 2013)

Not sure what is open in winter, but forget the Chinese dinner as what's in the area is not very good. There is a motel just down the street within walking distance of Pollard Brook on the same side of the street that has a restaurant which wasn't too bad (can't remember the name tho. GH is a pizza place in Lincoln and it's OK. You might ask the activity director at the resort for dining suggestions. There is a great Turkey place down near Lake Winnepisauke (sp ?) if you don't mind an hour drive. I think it's called Hart's Turkey Farm and it is quite good.


----------



## hdmass (Dec 15, 2013)

Have you checked to see if the Ski resort has onsite restaurants?  They might be open.  There is a grocery store in Lincoln (can't remember the chain), they might have a prepared dinner so you don't have to cook.  We stayed there a couple of years ago and I remember the kitchen being  a good one to cook in, it had a Jenn-Air stove and good counter space.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 15, 2013)

hdmass said:


> Have you checked to see if the Ski resort has onsite restaurants?  They might be open.  There is a grocery store in Lincoln (can't remember the chain), they might have a prepared dinner so you don't have to cook.  We stayed there a couple of years ago and I remember the kitchen being  a good one to cook in, it had a Jenn-Air stove and good counter space.



Pollard Brook is not a ski resort, but Loon Mountain is and it is across the street. Anyway, Pollard Brook has no on-site restaurants.Not sure about Loon. If I can get some good lobster tails and prime rib, I can make us a good dinner (throw in a few baked potatoes and a veggie and we're good to go!), but not sure what the supermarket up there is like. Planning on also cooking for XMAS, and just thought it would be nice to go out for the eve and get in the XMAS spirit since we are not home with a tree and the decorations, etc. We have actually gone to our local Chinese restaurant here at home some XMAS eves because we live in a rural area with limited places opened on this special holiday. But the food there is good. As tonyg said the Chinese food up there is not good. Going to try calling the Woodstock Inn per your suggestions and see if they will be opened. We are trying to avoid driving very far from the resort.


----------



## hdmass (Dec 15, 2013)

When we were there in the summer the drive to the Woodstock Inn took about 15 minutes and there was some traffic, might be longer in the winter.  The difference between Lincoln and Woodstock is striking.  My husband mentioned that he saw some nicer looking restaurants at Loon but hasn't tried them.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 15, 2013)

15 minutes or even a half hour is fine. So, Woodstock area isn't as nice as Lincoln? We were in Lincoln (and Loon- isn't Loon in Lincoln? It's right across the street from Pollard Brook) years ago and it seemed ok. Not sure if we were ever in Woodstock- but if the restaurant is nice, that's all we care about. I hear there are limited places to eat in Lincoln, surprising being it is a ski area and popular in the summer as well. And-of course, finding a place on XMAS eve is the challenge. If we go out to eat another night, it will be The Common Man. We like the one in Plymouth (Fosters Boiler Room) and The Italian Farmhouse they also own there as well.

There is an Ice Castle being built at Loon and we are hoping it will be completed when we are up there. Might even take the snow coach up to the summit of Mt. Washington if the weather cooperates.

http://blog.loonmtn.com/2013/11/24/ice-castle-coming-to-loon


----------



## hdmass (Dec 16, 2013)

Woodstock is not built up like Lincoln.  Not sure why it surprised me at the time.  We were there in the summer and there was a walk up ice cream stand and a nice park.  Thank you for the info on the Ice Castle.  We will definitely get up there to see it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, Woodstock Inn Restaurant is closed XMAS eve also, so will have to cook!


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Dec 18, 2013)

The Sunset Hill House is excellent and a half hour from Lincoln. I am not sure if they are open Christmas eve but they are also an Inn so they may be open.
31 Sunset Hill Road
Sugar Hill, NH
stay@sunsethillhouse.com
800-786-4455


----------



## mdurette (Dec 18, 2013)

Without a doubt - 100% would go to the Gypsy Café.   That is my FAVORITE restaurant in Lincoln.    Almost across the street from the Police Station.   Even if you don't go their on xmas eve - you must try it some other day!

Also, if you want a VERY NICE dinner and don't mind a scenic drive about 45 minutes away is the Mount Washington Hotel - now run by Omni.   This is one of the last grand hotels in NH - has a few very good restaurants on property.  I may be hard to get a reservation at this point - but if you consider, also ask if the Inn in serving food.   Another building on property with a very nice restaurant.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I read good things about that Gypsy Cafe on Trip Advisor- might check it out if we can. Mount Washington Hotel is also a good idea (been there, but not to eat), as is the Sunset Hill House. I will call them and see if they are opened, but I don't have high hopes. If anything- maybe we could try another night, although we are not going to be up there that long.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 3, 2014)

So....where did you end up eating?


----------

